# towing a 25rss with a chevy 1500 5.3L



## tradinpaint2 (Sep 20, 2003)

I have completed my shopping around for a new ultra-lite travel trailer an decided to go with the outback 25rss







.. will my chevy 1500 with the 5.3L engine an a towing package on it have any problems pulling the trailer up hills or in the mountains? Will i need any kind of stabilizer kit on it? thanks for any kind of help...

p.s. this is a great site i am glad i ran across it most dealers will tell you anything so they could sell you a camper...


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

I pulled our 25FB for 8 months with a Yukon with the 5.3L engine, 3.73 axel ratio and a factory towing package and did fine. Out trailer GVRW is 5500lbs and the Yukon was rated to tow 7000lbs. I add will the hills were a little tough though and didn't break any climbing records.







I traded the Yukon in for a 3/4 ton p/u and pull that trailer around like a toy now.







I also have a weight distribution hitch with a sway bar, it just handles so much nicer. The most important thing is to check your weight and make sure you are within your limits.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

My setup (see signature) seems to pull fine, although gas mileage is between 6-9 MPG in the flats. I have not towed into the mountains with it yet. I think it will be a challenge, but will do ok.


----------



## ilfossil (Aug 24, 2003)

I pull with a 2003 reg cab Ram. It has a towing package and a 5.9. Get around 9 or 10 pulling. I always have the overdrive off when pulling. I don't get in a hurry. Run around 60 when towing and it runs just great even with the air on.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I pull the 28rss with a 1500 RAM and it does fine for my needs. To date I have only camped in IN and KY and the hills have not been too bad. I have not had to pull over a mountian range as of yet and my guess is that it will be a challenge when I do. I purchased what you could call the middle of the road hitch set up and have had no sway issues to date. It tags along back there just as it should. See my sig for my hitch setup.


----------



## my3sons (Jan 29, 2004)

I tow my 25RS-S with a 2003 Ford Expedition with a 5.4L. I also use a Hensley hitch. I am very satisfied with the combination.


----------

